# Lionhead with weepy eye? UPDATED WITH PICS



## Alicia G (Nov 30, 2012)

So I had posted about my doe having what I thought was weepy eyes. But I'm not sure whats going on! She has a dirty looking face, but she doesn't seem sick or anything. She's eating fine and drinking fine, just this dirty, wet face! I have been gently wiping over her eye with saline solution to keep it clean, but she has lost sone of the fur around her eyes.... I have another rabbit, he is completely fine, no eye issues or anything. Any ideas? Tips?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 5, 2012)

Poor Bunny,

I couldn't say what could be wrong exactly, but the skin where she lost the fur looks a little raw. I would say this deserves a check over by a vet. The saline solution should help get rid of anything that could be in the eye and a little neosporin may help the place where she lost fur (but I would check to make sure it is safe with rabbits first) That is how I have always treated eye problems here.

But like I said, if the vet is an option for you it would be a good idea at this point. More expensive than a new rabbit but certainly something that may be needed should this get any worse.

Hope bunny gets to feeling better. 

Edited to add: Looked it up, regular neosporin is safe, but the stuff with pain reliever (called neosprin plus) should never be used.


----------



## Alicia G (Dec 8, 2012)

Sapphire (my bunny) is doing much better. Turns out the shared water bowl was rusted and that was getting on her face/eyes. She is no longer using that dish and shes much better  just got some mats around her eyes I working at getting rid of now.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 8, 2012)

That is awesome, glad you found out what was going on and that she is doing better!


----------

